# To announce or not?



## Carl1h (Jan 3, 2011)

So, if you're going to change or start an exercise regimen do you tell people of your new plan or do you just quietly go about trying to make the changes? 

My sister was outlining her plans for more exercise this year and it reminded me that I should be exercising more (or some, as the case may be). If I make plans to exercise more I generally keep them to myself, mostly because my track record for sticking with such things is very poor and I want fewer witnesses to yet another failed exercise plan.

I understand though that part of the reason for announcing ones exercise plans is so that others can help motivate you. Or at least the fear of once more failing to fulfill your exercise plans in front of the people you announced your plans to might help motivate you, I guess.

So, what do you all do when it comes to changes and resolutions? Publicize or not?


----------



## penguin (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd keep it quiet. I'd prefer to have someone take part in it with me, for support and motivation, but I wouldn't go around telling everyone what I was doing. That just puts more pressure on, especially if they're not able to physically come along and work out with me.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 3, 2011)

It's wonderful to have someone to motivate you and do it with, but you don't necessarily need to out of your plans to everyone. You should be able to shout loud and proud that you're vowing to make a difference to your life, but from my personal experience there a lot of onlookers with two-faced responses. I've had friends who have wished me luck while sniggering behind my back, believing I'm too fat too achieve anything, while I've had family members (mum and sister specifically) who went out of their way to mock, undermine and humiliate me every time I put my gym clothes on. It was even worse when they acted triumphant when I failed to keep up my regime.

This is just my personal experience, however. What have your family/friends been like in the past, Carl? If they wouldn't judge you for failing, then I'd say tell them and get the support that might spur you to keep going this time.  But just be careful about false well-wishers and those you know would find it as a source of fun...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 3, 2011)

Whether or not you should advertise your plans depends on what sort of person you are. My extraverted friends like to make sure everyone knows what they're doing/planning, even if it involves hiring a sound truck. The introverts among my acquaintances never seem to find it necessary ("Yes, that's my son the doctor. Oh, didn't you know I was married?"). Do whatever seems natural to you; there's no one rule that fits everyone.


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 4, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> It's wonderful to have someone to motivate you and do it with, but you don't necessarily need to out of your plans to everyone.
> 
> If they wouldn't judge you for failing, then I'd say tell them and get the support that might spur you to keep going this time.  But just be careful about false well-wishers and those you know would find it as a source of fun...



The criticism I get for not exercising is in my own head, sometimes I just give it other people's voices.

It would be nice to have someone to exercise with and to motivate each other but my exercise needs don't really mesh with any of my friend's, so I don't really have anyone that fits that bill right now.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 7, 2011)

Carl1h said:


> So, what do you all do when it comes to changes and resolutions? Publicize or not?



The reason why people publicize is to add some extra pressure on themselves to actually follow up on the resolutions. Whether or not that's an effective crutch/incentive depends on each individual. 

For some, the prospect of the shame of public failure increases the chance of success. On the other hand, locking yourself into following up on a resolution just to not be a failure in the eyes of others can be pretty stressful. 

I think what it all boils down to is having a serious conversation with yourself where you determine if you're really, really serious about it. In my life, whenever I was truly serious and determined, I succeeded without additional help. Whenever I was half-hearted and didn't truly mean it, I failed, even with outside pressure.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 15, 2011)

Carl1h said:


> So, if you're going to change or start an exercise regimen do you tell people of your new plan or do you just quietly go about trying to make the changes?
> 
> My sister was outlining her plans for more exercise this year and it reminded me that I should be exercising more (or some, as the case may be). If I make plans to exercise more I generally keep them to myself, mostly because my track record for sticking with such things is very poor and I want fewer witnesses to yet another failed exercise plan.
> 
> ...




to be honest i like not saying anything,that way people will be more shocked by your change.that's why im not really telling anyone im about to hit the weights seriously.then i'll just come out ripped and that will be that.lol then they just see it.actions do indeed speak louder then words.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 21, 2011)

Research shows that it can help, but I think that there's a danger of placing too much focus on onlookers' approval and the fear of public embarrassment. Additionally, you may not want people to feel that they have permission to monitor your health behavior and daily choices indefinitely.

As a compromise, you might try a pilot. Let a few others know that you intend to exercise X times per week during the month of February, after which you'll reassess your goals and decide on where to go from there. Tell them that you want their encouragement just for the month of February, for example. That way, you're asking people to participate in a concrete, time-limited start-up effort without relinquishing personal control and the right to privacy.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 22, 2011)

I usually keep it quiet because I'm afraid I won't follow through and then everyone will know. Although, I think deep down it's because I knew I wasn't truly motivated, I knew I wasn't going to follow through so I didn't want to embarrass myself.

Last year, I started making some small changes.. nothing strict or specific, so I didn't say anything to anyone. Those changes led to me feeling a lot better, so I've started on a new plan this year.. mostly just trying to change the way I look at food and movement. Because I've already had some success and because I feel truly motivated this time, I've told people.. not to get motivation or anything, just like, hey this is what's new with me. I don't think it really affects me that much. I feel good when someone says something positive about how I've been working out or whatever, but I don't worry that I won't meet their expectations or anything. I think because for the first time in my life I'm working out, eating healthy, etc. for myself.. truly for myself, my health, my body and not because I want people to accept me.


----------

